# Gay Friendly Timeshare- Palm Beach



## Niche (Dec 17, 2011)

Beautiful Palm Beach Resort considering repositioining itself to Gay Friendly.

Do you feel there is a market?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 17, 2011)

I see that you work in the industry, and I see that you feature a Palm Beach Resort on your website.   What is your objective in posting this question?

TUG is a very conservative website - I'm not sure this is the right venue for your question.

Also - I deleted your other 4 posts - duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 17, 2011)

I think the bigger question is, how do the existing owners feel about this change? I know the owners at the old Debbie Reynolds resort in Las Vegas about had kittens when the new management team/owner proposed converting it to a WWF themed resort. 

Before attempting to make big changes like this, you should consider that the owners are individuals who own each week. Such a big change is likely to resort in strong pushback from the existing, maintenance fee paying, ownership. I know I'd push back HARD for any HOA/BOD who wanted to make such a niche change in any resort I owned.

This is not a new resort. Such a material change for exisiting owners without their permission could cause legal issues as well.


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 17, 2011)

I can't speak to how much of a market there is for gay friendly resorts (and I didn't realize that TUG was a "very conservative website")...but I was looking for something recently for my sister and her family thru RCI and there was availability at The Gardens in Orlando. I knew it wasn't the right destinattion for my sister and her family because the description says "alternative lifestyle resort that caters primarily to gay and lesbian guests". But it seems there is some market for it.


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 17, 2011)

I too didn't realize 'TUG is a very conservative website'.  If so, perhaps I should find another venue for my posts?  While I'm not sure of the op's intent, Denise's came across clear as a bell.

I would like an answer please, as to whether or not I, and the other gay/lesbian TUG members, are welcome here or if we should be finding another venue for our timeshare related questions.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 17, 2011)

I personally dont care what your sexual orientation is...denise probably doesnt either.  All are welcome at TUG.

I however do believe that a conversation about gay vs straight etc (which seemed to be the idea behind this post)...most certainly falls under the "controversial social topics" rule everyone agreed to when registering here =)

and is most likely what was meant by denise's post.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 17, 2011)

I didn't know there were timeshare that WEREN'T gay friendly?  Have any of you guys ever been turned away at check in because the other person sharing your room is the same sex? I don't know how they'd know if someone was gay or not, unless you straight out announced it...or why they'd care even if you did

I'm not gay, but being as liberal as i am, i don't know that in good conscience i could support a timeshare that's bias against any people


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, clearly we have members of the LGBT community among us so I think the short answer is we encourage and promote timeshare exchange conversations (at least I hope so).  I do appreciate acknowledgements that some resorts are "clothing optional" or have other designations but, while I may look at a question about a resort in Florida and read some of the comments, I haven't been and probably don't have anything constructive to add to the conversation so, I don't. :ignore:  Oftentimes we get OP remarks and never hear from them again but, I would agree with Doug; if the ownership supports the change then do it!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 17, 2011)

These days, any resort that would brand itself as gay unfriendly would be asking for failure. Same with cruise lines, restaurants, or any other upscale leisure facility. Clientele orientation just isn't- or shouldn't be-  an issue. 

I also wasn't aware that TUG was conservative. Shucks, I've even seen discussions of Priuses and NPR here! 

Jim Ricks


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm sorry - I botched that.

The OP posted the same post 5 times.  Since the referenced resort is featured prominently on their commercial webpage, it seems to me that their posts were meant to stir up interest, rather than to actually ask a question.  TUG does have conservative posting rules, and asking a provocative question to promote your own business does not fit in with those rules.

My apologies to those that I offended - that was not my intention.


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you for your clarification and apology, Denise.  I would like to say that there *are* still places that aren't friendly to minorities, and that all alternative-lifestyle leaning resorts aren't nudist sex clubs.  Certain areas, such as Provincetown, MA and Key West, FL are welcoming, but other locations such as Jamaica are most definitely not.  The OP's question (had he/she not spammed it) is valid, and I don't see anything wrong with asking it (once).  It's like asking if an area should open more resorts for families or for adults-only.


----------



## CarolF (Dec 18, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I don't know how they'd know if someone was gay or not, unless you straight out announced it...



Sometimes it is the children of gay parents who do the announcing.  Our friends 2 year old calls one parent Mamma and the other parent Mummy.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 18, 2011)

I think that it would be a good idea to market a resort that way.  I have lots of friends who are gay couples.  Some have kids and others don't.  They seem to do the same things that we do on vacation and one couple owns a timeshare already.

I also think that TUG is a great place for OP to ask such a question.  It doesn't seem different than any resort owner asking for feedback here.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a stupid question and to demonstrate how stupid, just substitute the names of any other resort and group  in the OPs question

as 

Beautiful (pick the name)  Resort is considering repositioining itself to be White People Friendly.

or 

Beautiful (pick the name)  Resort is considering repositioining itself to beChristian Friendly.

or

Beautiful (pick the name)  Resort is considering repositioining itself to be Republican Friendly.

Do you feel there is a market?



The problem in catering to any one  group whether it be religious, racial, political, sexual, etc is that you are limiting your market. It seems to me when the bad debt expense at so many resorts is approaching 20% that we should be promoting a more inclusive approach rather than exclusive. 


To answer the ops question directly...No, 

I dont think there are enough people in any minority group with an interest in timeshares that a resort can limit their market to that group and be successful



Having said that there will be some weeks at some resorts that will tend to be  segregated in one way or another, because of whats going on in the community around them. For example: If you are not an Alabama or LSU football fan you will probably feel left out  in New Orleans resorts in week 1, 2012.(BCS)  and if you are not Gay, you will probably feel uncomfortable)  there in week 35, (Southeren Decadence Festival). If you dont ride; Daytona may be the wrong place for you  March 9-18, 2012 (Bike Week)


----------



## ran-ran (Dec 18, 2011)

*Really? TUG is a conservative venue and others need not apply mentality is offensive.*



DeniseM said:


> I see that you work in the industry, and I see that you feature a Palm Beach Resort on your website.   What is your objective in posting this question?
> 
> TUG is a very conservative website - I'm not sure this is the right venue for your question.
> 
> Also - I deleted your other 4 posts - duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG.





TUGBrian said:


> I personally dont care what your sexual orientation is...denise probably doesnt either.  All are welcome at TUG.
> 
> I however do believe that a conversation about gay vs straight etc (which seemed to be the idea behind this post)...most certainly falls under the "controversial social topics" rule everyone agreed to when registering here =)
> 
> and is most likely what was meant by denise's post.





DeniseM said:


> I'm sorry - I botched that.
> 
> The OP posted the same post 5 times.  Since the referenced resort is featured prominently on their commercial webpage, it seems to me that their posts were meant to stir up interest, rather than to actually ask a question.  TUG does have conservative posting rules, and asking a provocative question to promote your own business does not fit in with those rules.
> 
> My apologies to those that I offended - that was not my intention.



Wow! I read this post and found it insulting and just plain ignorant to have a moderator state what was clearly an outright exclusion of the gay community by TUG.
Brian may know you well enough to speak on your behalf, but you clearly stated how you felt and I think that says more about you then it did about the original poster.
Your apology which reiterates TUG's 'conservative' rules is noted, but to have moderators that clearly stigmatize and exclude members of a non-political forum is just ignorant whether you agree or not with a persons sexual orientation.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 18, 2011)

Whether its conservative posting rules or conservative posters with latent "Anita Bryant" tendancies, there is frankly, a noticable predominance of upper-middle class, mainstream thought on TUG that, IMHO, reflects more of a bias toward social conformity, than anything else. Communities and those in power simply tend to cast out those who stray from the norm.

------------------------
"Since the early 1990s, the Palm Beaches have secured tons of rights for the LGBT community, including the oldest gay rights ordinances in effect in Florida. Laws that include affirmative action, housing anti-discrimination and domestic partnership are a part of what makes the Palm Beaches so attractive to the LGBT community." -- http://www.tripouttravel.com


----------



## Conan (Dec 18, 2011)

TUG has had genuine (not commercially inspired) inquiries about gay-friendly resorts in the past.  The answers given I think are the best measure of our character as a group:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97755

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46504


----------



## ronparise (Dec 18, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Whether its conservative posting rules or conservative posters with latent "Anita Bryant" tendancies, there is frankly, a noticable predominance of upper-middle class, mainstream thought on TUG that, IMHO, reflects more of a bias toward social conformity, than anything else. Communities and those in power simply tend to cast out those who stray from the norm.



Is the glass half empty or is the glass half full?....You see a bias toward social conformity, I see a bias against those that dont fit in perfectly. I am always watching what I say; self censoring what I post,  so as to not upset the apple cart and as you say, be cast out by those in power here. . But thats the price we pay to participate "You have to go along to get along"....I am sure many of the folks here and I would choose not to associate each other outside of this group. I suspect Denise and some others would be revolted by my very presence were we to meet outside of this discussion group and they were to learn how I really think. But on the subject of timeshares, we are able to "go along to get along", to share and learn from one another on this rather narrow, not too important topic (timesharing)


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know that I can say anything that will make a difference at this point, but I am California High School Teacher and as such, I work with, and teach, and respect, people from every walk of life.  

As a TUG Moderator, I am guided by the posting rules:



> Avoid posting about politics, religion, or contentious social issues
> Unless directly related to timesharing, such discussions are prohibited in these forums, including TUG Lounge. We've been down that road before, it was ugly, and we are not going there again.



I think *conservative* was the wrong word to use - I didn't meant to imply any political or social affiliation.  I meant the traditional use of the word conservative.  

Again, my apologies, I will be more sensitive in the future.


----------



## Margariet (Dec 18, 2011)

Back to the question: yes, there are gay timeshare resorts, already in the Palm Desert area. Just as there are clothes optional and nude timeshare resorts and even timeshare resorts oriented to the swingers lifestyle. Just look around in timeshare country and contact them. There is a market for everything but some markets are smaller than others. With a good marketing strategy and PR in the right niches you can have success.


----------



## Niche (Dec 18, 2011)

*Niche Resorts*

Denise I apologize for posting 5 different times.  Having never posted on any forum ever, I did not know which one would be best.

Having said that my question is sincere. I believe the future in timeshare for smaller resorts is catering to specific niches.  Gay friendly or Alnernative Lifestyle is just a few. 

I have considered and talked about this for about ten years now and I am looking for a little more feedback before I start marketing.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be against a few more "singles friendly" timeshare resorts, if your looking for more niches


----------



## Margariet (Dec 18, 2011)

Niche said:


> Denise I apologize for posting 5 different times.  Having never posted on any forum ever, I did not know which one would be best.
> 
> Having said that my question is sincere. I believe the future in timeshare for smaller resorts is catering to specific niches.  Gay friendly or Alnernative Lifestyle is just a few.
> 
> ...



You are in the Palm Beach area. There are gay timeshare resorts over there. Just contact them and see how they are doing. And there are lots of gay resorts anyway in the USA. You can find them under Specialty lodging on Tripadvisor.


----------



## funtime (Dec 18, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know that I can say anything that will make a difference at this point, but I am California High School Teacher and as such, I work with, and teach, and respect, people from every walk of life.
> 
> As a TUG Moderator, I am guided by the posting rules:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the second post and apology  Denise - I know you do an awful lot for this Board and keeping out advertisers and promoters is important.  

"Conservative" is definately not the word to use (and unfortunately without getting into politics - it is a "lightning rod" type of word wherever you happen to be on the spectrum - again not interested in the answer to where TUGGERS happen to be on the spectrum as that is POLITICS.  

However,  if I had thought that this was a "conservative" site, I  would not be going on over 1,500 plus posts.   Funtime


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I wouldn't be against a few more "singles friendly" timeshare resorts, if your looking for more niches.



I wouldn't be against a few more "no children allowed" resorts.
... Whether they be minors or adult children of my DW. :ignore: 
_... But I accept that separate BR's is a big draw for those w- rug rats in tow. _


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 18, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I wouldn't be against a few more "no children allowed" resorts.
> ... Whether they be minors or adult children of my DW. :ignore:
> _... But I accept that separate BR's is a big draw for those w- rug rats in tow. _



That is the main reason i got into Timesharing, i'm a single man, but have a daughter, i think its important for her to have her own space, especially as she gets older......So a vacation is either two seperate Hotel rooms, with NO common space, or a 2br TS with a common living/dining room we can share...

BUT, not living with my daughter or her mother, i'd also like to take some vacations where i can meet and socialize with other single adults...so while the Family or daddy/daughter time is my MAIN reason for TSing...it would be nice to have other places for just 'daddy' fun time

The Resorts i've found that tend to be for single adults also tend to be a little wild for my taste...It'd be nice to find a resort for the average single adult


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 18, 2011)

Denise apologized...its clear she simply chose the wrong word...and clearly was not meaning conservative in the political sense.

If you cant get past an honest mistake....even after an apology...well...as far as im concerned thats all on you.

Quit raking her over the coals for it please =)


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't make a habit of asking strangers about their sex life.  When I was in the Air Force most of us did not care either.  As long as the members or guests pay their MFs and exchange fees, I don't think too many other time share users would ask or care.  I have yet to visit a timeshare that was not open or friendly to anyone based on race, gender, religion, or sexual orientation.


----------



## Margariet (Dec 18, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I wouldn't be against a few more "no children allowed" resorts.
> ... Whether they be minors or adult children of my DW. :ignore:
> _... But I accept that separate BR's is a big draw for those w- rug rats in tow. _



There are many adult only resorts, campings and restaurants. And many resorts do have adult only pools nowadays.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 18, 2011)

Margariet said:


> There are many adult only resorts, campings and restaurants. And many resorts do have adult only pools nowadays.



Not around here. I can't even enjoy a hot tub soak without parents bringing their kids into the hot tub. Swim-Diapered babies in a hot tub?  

I just fill the unit's bathtub up nowadays - at least it is quiet and much cleaner.


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 19, 2011)

ronparise said:


> ...I am sure many of the folks here and I would choose not to associate each other outside of this group. I suspect Denise and some others would be revolted by my very presence were we to meet outside of this discussion group and they were to learn how I really think...



Ron, you crack me up!  While I don't always agree with your point of view, you provide an endless source of good reading.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 19, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I am sure many of the folks here and I would choose not to associate each other outside of this group. I suspect Denise and some others would be revolted by my very presence were we to meet outside of this discussion group and they were to learn how I really think.



_I, too, thought this to be an amusing observation._
But outside this joint, I am so mundane that most here would find me boring.
The anonymity of the net that gives me cover for pretending to be otherwise.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 19, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> _I, too, thought this to be an amusing observation._
> But outside this joint, I am so mundane that most here would find me boring.
> The anonymity of the net that gives me cover for pretending to be otherwise.



+1 from me!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 19, 2011)

pianodinosaur said:


> I don't make a habit of asking strangers about their sex life.  When I was in the Air Force most of us did not care either.  As long as the members or guests pay their MFs and exchange fees, I don't think too many other time share users would ask or care.  I have yet to visit a timeshare that was not open or friendly to anyone based on race, gender, religion, or sexual orientation.



I think gay friendly means more than what you state.  I think gay friendly means the resort has to go out of its way to make sure that everyone knows that gays are welcome there.  Treating them like everyone else isn't good enough.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 19, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I think gay friendly means more than what you state.  I think gay friendly means the resort has to go out of its way to make sure that everyone knows that gays are welcome there.  Treating them like everyone else isn't good enough.



Taken from Wikipedia



> Gay-friendly refers to places, policies, people or institutions that are open and welcoming to gay people (to include all members of the LGBT community) to create an environment that is supportive of gay people and their relationships, *respectful of all people, treat all people equally, and are non-judgmental.*



Gay Friendly, is just a place that doesn't discriminate, i don't know of any Timeshares that aren't gay friendly


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 19, 2011)

A little off the topic... I am fine with gay and/or family friendly but frankly the "swinging" social scene would creep me out so I would like to know which resorts are so I can avoid them. Is Adult only a subtle indication that it might be a bit on the wild side? I tend to go to family friendly resorts when the kids would be in school, cause I do like it on the quieter side. I avoid obvious spring break and bike weeks for the same reason.  I could care less what goes on in the privacy of someone's room.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 19, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> A little off the topic... I am fine with gay and/or family friendly but frankly the "swinging" social scene would creep me out so I would like to know which resorts are so I can avoid them. Is Adult only a subtle indication that it might be a bit on the wild side? I tend to go to family friendly resorts when the kids would be in school, cause I do like it on the quieter side. I avoid obvious spring break and bike weeks for the same reason.  I could care less what goes on in the privacy of someone's room.



This is the problem i've run into, or atleast am afraid to run into...While i'm not a prude by any means and am very liberal...."Adults only" to me means more of a sports bar atmosphere instead of a "Swingers club"  My ideal "adults only" place would be where the drinks are flowing and we don't have to worry about cursing because of kids, from what i've seen, the resorts don't have the same definition as me


----------



## bnoble (Dec 19, 2011)

> Do you feel there is a market?


The only such resort of which I am aware is The Gardens in Orlando.  My understanding is that it hasn't done particularly well in terms of sales, and has ended up much smaller than originally anticipated.  Considering the overall size of the Orlando timeshare market, if you can't get a targeted resort concept to work there, it would be hard to imagine it working anywhere else any better.


----------



## colamedia (Dec 20, 2011)

bnoble said:


> My understanding is that it hasn't done particularly well in terms of sales, and has ended up much smaller than originally anticipated.


I'm not sure anywhere has done well in terms of sales over the last few years 

I think if the area is known as a gay hot spot, a gay friendly resort might work, I would imagine Ft Lauderdale would do well.  Orlando is known as more family orientated, I'm not sure any major niche beyond baby-toddler-younger than teen and/or golf and/or mouse/Harry Potter friendly wouldn't do too well because the area image is more 'family' and that then waters down any niche marketing opportunities.  Though maybe Orlando is a gay hot spot and I have no idea what I am talking about? If it is, I would imagine the Disney magic is a big part of it, meaning the Disney properties would get the business.
If 50% of visitors to the area are of a certain minority, something directed at that minority should be pretty easy to promote.  If the minority is 5%, it's harder to target that market, even though the actual number of people may be greater.
Is Palm Beach a gay hotspot, or an emerging gay hotspot?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 20, 2011)

> I'm not sure anywhere has done well in terms of sales over the last few years


The Gardens has been around a lot longer than the last few years though.  The sales performance goes back quite some time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 20, 2011)

Since it seems to have been lost in the social commentary about a moderator's post, I'll pose this question one more time:

What about the existing owners who purchased into this older, most likely sold out resort when it was not being marketed as a gay friendly resort? I know any material change from what I was sold years ago might influence how I voted for the HOA/BOD and could result in legal action if I felt that my rights were being trampled on or it would cause financial inury to myself/family.

I don't see making a material change such as this at an older resort possible without the current owners approval, thus, it is a moot point until that time comes.

As to the question, would there be a market for a gay friendly timeshare? I believe the answer to that question is yes. Would that market support sales of a gay friendly timeshare? I honestly don't know. Even marketing to all walks of life, timeshare developers have slowed to a crawl on any new developements. As mentioned in a post before mine, it might be a tough go of it limiting your market to one small slice of Americana.


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 20, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I think gay friendly means more than what you state.  I think gay friendly means the resort has to go out of its way to make sure that everyone knows that gays are welcome there.  Treating them like everyone else isn't good enough.



As one of the 'them' you seem to know so much about, I'd like you to explain exactly what extra treatment we want?  I want people to treat me exactly as they treat everyone else - with respect.



dougp26364 said:


> What about the existing owners who purchased into this older, most likely sold out resort when it was not being marketed as a gay friendly resort? I know any material change from what I was sold years ago might influence how I voted for the HOA/BOD and could result in legal action if I felt that my rights were being trampled on or it would cause financial inury to myself/family.



I'm not exactly sure how your rights would be trampled on by a resort targeting a market to increase sales?  So you would have to be friendly to the people at your resort - aren't you doing that already?  You might see two men or two women holding hands or kissing - we see that from straight people all the time and don't have a problem with it at all.  My father used to use this same argument about blacks/asians/indians/anyone-else-but-him moving into our neighborhood.  I knew where his sentiment came from and it was just as ugly as is yours.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm sorry folks - TUG is not the place for this discussion.


----------

